# Is it bad to learn on a board too small?



## feifei (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi all,

My first post here. I just started snowboarding, and have been using a board I got pretty cheap from a friend. I am 5'4, ~110 lbs, and the board is 135cm. Every guideline I have read says I should shoot for something ~144cm. 

I've only been 3 times so far, and the board seems fine (although I don't know how it should feel riding a longer board). My concern is that I would build bad habits learning on a board too short and would have trouble switching in the future, or have trouble progressing during my first season. I haven't fully committed to this sport yet, so I am not ready to throw in a lot more $$$ to get a new board. I'm sure y'all understand. Can someone let me know if this would likely be an issue? If I learn on this board this winter and switch to a longer one next season, would I be having a hard time?

Thank you!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

You would learn more bad habits on a board that is too long/wide at this point.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

You're absolutely fine and probably still under the maximum weight for that board.

If you get a longer board there will be an adjustment period, but that will be true of any new board you get as an intermediate.


----------



## Beamor (Feb 17, 2020)

Smaller boards are easier to turn. but you want a good foot print for a weight perspective. My daughter is 5,8 and she rides a 150
depends on the width, hip and nose tail and type of board. She is 135#

DG


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rip154 said:


> You would learn more bad habits on a board that is too long/wide at this point.


Agree.

IMO, for you first season, something as nice n smooth as possible is great. Have fun, get hooked, learn to turn, learn to fall and stand up, rinse repeat. Once you're sure that you love this snowsliding stuff, get a new board, bit bigger now, learn more, engage edges more, fall fewer times, rinse repeat.

The drawbacks of small boards are less stability at speed, and less edgehold. Nothing you need to worry about in the first season. (As Rip said, a too big board has bigger drawbacks f.e. enhancing bad habits like ruddering).


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

snowboarding... wow awesome man...don't worry about having a bad time. Remember, hard times may have held you down, but they will not last forever!!!


----------

